
Can AI Stop Shark Attacks? - tysonzni
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/can-ai-stop-shark-attacks/556727/?single_page=true
======
kestas
2.1 deaths per year? I believe there is much more pressing matters to use AI
for.

~~~
ExcelSaga
More people die from accidental swallowing of a bee each year, than shark
attacks.

